# Create a Cabinet size report using eCabinets cut list in excel Part 2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

This is Part two of the two part series that I am doing on how to create a cabinet size report from the cut list that ecabinets generates in excel.
In this video I will show you how you can edit the recorded macros for the text to columns. This will allow the code to run without selecting or activating the worksheet. It will also allow you to work with the worksheet if it is hidden.

Here is the link to check it out.
https://youtu.be/ks9SCtd1jkY


----------

